# Hydrogen Peroxide/Water mix



## Alexia (Apr 4, 2012)

Although this question is a bit late; as I have been using this cleaning mix for a few months, I just wanted to run it by the forum. I have been using a 50/50 mix of water and HP in a spray bottle to clean all of my hedgies things. For me, it dissolves a messy wheel like magic, and disinfects. The only concern I have if the sour stench that the HP has; do you think this would harm my Theodore in anyway? I know they have sensitive respiratory systems and all :?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The fumes from the usual 3% concentrate hydrogen peroxide shouldn't be harmful, especially when you're diluting it further with water. Hydrogen Peroxide breaks down into hydrogen and water, so it won't leave any toxic residue.


----------



## Alexia (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

